# Stupid comment...



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Sister's boyfriend came over early this morning...Cole was very excited to see hi. And his two friends. Only jumping up on him but greeting the others calmly...and here comes the stupid comment...

"Cole! How is it that you still have so much energy even with your testicles gone?!?!"

...
...
... 

Fail...

So I said " That really has nothing to do with his energy level...like, at all..."

Lol


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cole should V intact - cut the balls off the Visitor - just PIKE's opinion - LOL


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He, sister's boyfriend, ended up staying the night at our house. He put my dog outside in the middle of the night, cuz "He was annoying..." and doesn't know how long he was left out there...just WOW


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I would have had some words and potential physical action if a guest in my house put my dog outside for an indefinite amount of time without talking to me first. That's upsets me just reading it.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I know...I am not joking when I say I think the kid is going to turn out to be a psycho! Ughh...Yes, I was pretty angry. He was completely rude the entire time, as well...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

When my dad tried to tell me about my dog in my home I said "this is my house and my rules and if you don't like it you can leave". He stayed. And it all had to do with jumping on guests as he was not yet trained out if it. But my dad also seems to think they're born trained and well mannered.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

It was extremely rude from him..I assume he is young...it's not an excuse though.

My bro in laws coming and stay with us till Christmas (almost 2 months) with 2 young kids. We are doing them a huge favor with this and they have to accept Miley and all her flaws, if they don't like it they go somewhere else


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He is turning 21 soon. I am 23 now and had better manners than him when I was under ten!! 

He also was holding his muzzle closed when Cole would mouth him. Not gently either. He had a scary look in his eye and actually made Cole squeal. 

Safe to say next time he is around...I will keep Cole by me the entire time! It is unfortunate he can not mingle because he loves people, but it is for his own good.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Your sister needs to find a new boyfriend - this one sound freaky. I wouldn't give him house room let alone want him near any member of my family.

If you have to put up with him in your home, he needs to know in no uncertain terms he is not to touch your dog.

I am surprised your parents want a person like this in their house :-\


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

he'd have got 9 laceholes up his backside if he'd done that to my girl


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Nev - cruelty to animals is one of the first signs of a SADIST person - I would not watch Cole - keep the idiot out of your house ! tell your sister of the warning signs - better hurt feelings now than a hurt person or pup down the road !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its an easy fix. Let your sister know the boyfriend is not welcome in your house. 
My daughter brought over a boyfriend before that thought it was cool to act tough and make rude comments. It only took about 10 minutes for me to open the front door and tell him its time for you to leave. I think he got the message. I then told my daughter we take the trash out, we don't bring it into our home.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well said TexasRed!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm only a few years older than you and we don't have children- my boy is our baby and anyone who would touch him in any way that is unkind can look in from the outside because I give no second chances when it comes to our pup. We have friends that voiced their opinion when we got him that he needs to stay away from them when they're over at our house. Those individuals quickly found out that the dog is higher in our book than them and they can go elsewhere to hang out, including my boyfriend's best friend. I don't care who you are- if you accept us then you also accept our pup. Especially in our home.

Anyone who lays a hand on an innocent dog or any other animal is the lowest of the low. I would give my sister a piece of my mind if I were you.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, I told my sister that day that I think he is a murderer. I mean I tried to lighten the mood a bit before I told her he scares me and he is pretty possessive of her and narcissistic. She was upset but agreed with me actually. She knows he is intense. He lives two hours away so we don't see him often thank goodness. I can't control who she is with. We are close though, so I know I can tell her what worries me about things. I have told him to just let us handle the dogs and not to try "disciplining". 

I can't say "You are not welcome on my house, unless you respect the dogs", although I would if it were my house. I will be moving out with my boyfriend soon. Until then, the few days ot of the month he comes Cole and I will be going on lonnnggg walks! Lol

I stand by the murderer statement.


----------

